# Wyndham "Bonus Time"?



## rhonda (Dec 20, 2011)

Worldmark has many ways to use cash instead of credits (points) for reservations through programs such as Bonus Time, Inventory Specials, Monday/Holiday Madness, etc.  


What are the corresponding programs from Wyndham?  Any restrictions on these options for resale buyers?  Any restrictions based on Home Resort?  Thank you!


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2011)

The closest thing is the ability to rent points, but it is not a good deal.  There are also sometimes last-minute discounts on points required to book inventory, but only when supply over demand warrants it.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 20, 2011)

Sometimes at the bigger resorts like Bonnet creek, there is a points discount within 30 days but it seems to be only a limited number of rooms because sometimes it disappears very close to check-in.   

For last minute ressies unfortunately I turn to either ebay or a megarenter for discounts on Wyndham.  You'd think that Wyndham would do discounted rooms for it's members but Noooooo, that would make sense.  :annoyed:


----------



## rhonda (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you, both!  That would explain why I couldn't find the info I was seeking in the Wyndham Advice Articles (pinned/sticky).  Hmm, it seem they would have methods in place for discounted rentals to their owners.  Oh, well ...


----------



## LLW (Dec 20, 2011)

rhonda said:


> Thank you, both!  That would explain why I couldn't find the info I was seeking in the Wyndham Advice Articles (pinned/sticky).  Hmm, it seem they would have methods in place for discounted rentals to their owners.  Oh, well ...



Maybe they want owners to use available cash to _buy_ more points instead of _rent_ing, to the point where they would prefer empty units to sit empty, rather than renting them out at discount to owners in the last minute.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 21, 2011)

LLW said:


> Maybe they want owners to use available cash to _buy_ more points instead of _rent_ing, to the point where they would prefer empty units to sit empty, rather than renting them out at discount to owners in the last minute.



I wouldn't be surprised with Wyndhams logic.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 21, 2011)

To be fair, there is a mechanism for last-minute discounts, but it is point-based not cash-based.  Here is the current set (you will need to be logged in to see them, I think):

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/href.do?id=PROM-0000025

To the extent you can find rental deals, you will probably find them through Extra Holidays.

http://www.extraholidays.com/


----------



## rhonda (Dec 21, 2011)

And on the _bright side_ -- the Wyndham Preferred Hotel Pricing for Owners discount ID shown on the Worldmark Owner's website (once logged in) provides appropriate login for "Wyndham Access" pricing.  



bnoble said:


> To the extent you can find rental deals, you will probably find them through Extra Holidays.
> 
> http://www.extraholidays.com/


----------



## dr_adventure (Dec 22, 2011)

Worldmark has the close in use of cash option - Wyndham has the discounted points close in - They accomplish similar things - the two clubs are very different - I'm hoping at some point they come up with some sort of merged option for those who own both.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 23, 2011)

bnoble said:


> To be fair, there is a mechanism for last-minute discounts, but it is point-based not cash-based.  Here is the current set (you will need to be logged in to see them, I think):
> 
> https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/href.do?id=PROM-0000025
> 
> ...



Yes they give you a discount on the points but once you're out of points then you just go to extraholidays.com.  They might as well just put a link on the member site to the extraholidays site.  Who are they kidding?  :ignore:


----------



## bnoble (Dec 24, 2011)

Extra Holidays was my advice, not Wyndham's.  As far as I know, they do not cross-promote EH at WVR.

Either way, I'm not sure it's reasonable to *expect* that a for-profit company would intentionally limit its rental pool.  It would be nice if they did so, and limited to just me and my friends, but there aren't many companies in business to be "nice".


----------

